# Cabbage Rolls



## Lifter (Oct 22, 2004)

Alix is looking for a cabbage roll recipe, and or some help with same.  This is just a basic, starter, so please do assist and chip in with suggestions!

8 large cabbage leaves from a medium size cabbage head
1 pound ground beef
1/4 cup quick cooking rolled oats
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 egg
12 oz beef stock
1 tspn salt
1/4 tspn pepper
1 tablespoon margerine

Plasce leaves on a large saucepan, cover with water to a depth of 1 inch.  Cover, heat to a boil, then remove from heatr.  Let stand until leaves wilt.

Mix ground beef lightly with rolled oats, onion, parsley, egg, 2/3 cup of the beef stock, salt and pepper until well blended.

Layout the cabbage leaves flat on the cxounter and divide the meat mixture equally on each.  Fold the edges over the filling, and roll up, fastening in place with toothpicks.  Attange rolls in a single layer of a shallow six cup baking pan (greased)

Pour balance of beef stock over assembled rolls, dot with margerine, cover, and insert in 375 degree oven for 45 minutes.

Serve with a tomato sauce.

_____________________________________________________________

Note that this recipe is heavy on meat, and does not include rice; Alix mentions that they use three different types of grain, given her Mom's never recorded recipe.  Shredded beef is likewise better than ground beef, a little garlic wouln't hurt in this mix....serving with melted cheese (I'm thinking Asiago, provolone, etc) also works...

Okay readers!  Pitch in some ideas and suggestions!

Lifter


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2004)

Lifter you are wonderful. I am copying this. Thanks.


----------



## homecook (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a recipe I've been making for years that my Polish grandmother taught me.

1-1/2 lb. ground meat
1 cup cooked rice
1/4 cup minced onion
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup milk
salt and pepper
1 large head cabbage
2 cans tomato soup plus 2 cans water, mixed together.

Cut around core of cabbage, wrap in wax paper and microwave 20 minutes til leaves soften. Separate. 
Mix ground meat mixture. Put about 2 T. mixture in cabbage leaf and roll up like a burrito. Cover bottom of roasting pan with cut up leftover cabbage. Lay rolls on top. Cover with more chopped up cabbage. Mix soup and water together and pour over cabbage rolls. Bake at 350°F for 1-1/2 hours. After 1 hour sort of baste the top rolls with the sauce to make sure they don't dry out. Serve with mashed taters!

Barb


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Barb. I appreciate all input on this one.

Anyone out there who has a recipe for this, I would love to hear from you. 

I am looking for sour cabbage in particular, and for multi grain varieties. I have finally had a chance to talk to Mom, and she recalls using barley, buckwheat and rice. These are cooked together, and then the meat is added later. She also tosses in (note the specific measurements here!!) some chopped onion, and usually some diced salt pork in with the beef as it is cooking. Sigh. I really need someone creative to come work with me on this one. 

The tomato sauce is usually just crushed tomatoes with garlic and a wee bit of sugar added. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 3, 2004)

Am still waitig for the Wpg Grandfather Ukrainian sort to respond, so I can post the "magic" recipe...
Lifter

(and when I do, it will be seriously good)


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2004)

Waiting...drooling in anticipation!


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2004)

All recipes sound wonderful.  My hint is for ease of making them.  Take your biggest pot and get that water boiling.  Take the head of cabbage and score it with four or five (depending on size) deep cuts along side of the core.  Spear on a big meat fork, then toss into the boiling water.  As each leaf softens, pull it off.  "shave" the spine so that the leaf will roll and fold easily.  

This is a hint from my mother-in-law, who I believe was part Slovakian, part Ukranian.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 5, 2004)

Lifter - I made a modified version of your cabbage rolls last Wednesday night!  Very good! Loved that it had no rice as I'm on a low-carb diet. The oats lent a lovely mushy texture to the meat. I used ground chicken meat instead of beef btw. Also, as I was pressed for time, I sauted the meat mixture until almost-cooked before wrapping in the leaves.  (I stored extra filling in the freezer). Then I nuked my rolls in the microwave oven for seven minutes at high with home-made seasoned chicken stock.

Some notes to myself though: Next time I think I'll try whirling the oats in the food chopper first to make the texture consistent throughout. I may not have blended the oats into the meat mixture very well so in some places it was more clumpy.  My fault really. 

Also, my cabbage leaves became too soft.  I may have left them in the boiled water too long.  Anways, Thursday night I made cabbage rolls again with the leftover filling and cabbage leaves.  This time, I blanched the leaves in some salted water then shocked it in ice water.  After wrapping, I nuked the rolls.  Guess what?  The cabbage leaves wrapping had a great texture! 

Since there were two rolls left uneaten, I froze it and had it again for dinner last night, Friday.  I just defrosted them in the microwave then nuked it again.  Guess what?  The cabbage rolls were still as good as the previous night!  The texture of the cabbage was still the same!!! Amazing.

Ok.  Maybe I won't have cabbage rolls tonight anymore.  But maybe I'll consider it again a month from now.  Thanks for the recipe Lifter!


----------



## Lifter (Nov 5, 2004)

WOW!!!

Getting a message like this is akin to the "ultimate compliment"!...

A person in Asia, trying out a N American version of recipe that comes from Asia....!!!

I expect that "quick rolled oats" are different from region to region, let alone continents...and yes, if you have the large leaf ones, putting them through a mill would be the answer, even if these might add to your "carbs", Chopstix!

There are several types of cabbage around, and I was  non-specific...using "Savoy" cabbage as a leaf, you would get a really different result from Canadian "backyard cabbage", and so the "language" and "local product" may have interfered here; I regret I do not recall what the cabbage we commonly have here is called, as I don't grow it myself, but have bought Savoy for other projects, and its a case apart...

Shocking the leaves in any case is a great idea, and I'm pencilling that into my recipe book...

Cabbage rolls are one of those things that do freeze well, tho' I'd rather re-heat in the oven rather than a microwave...I believe that microwaving is unsafe and alters the molecular structure of not only foods, but even water, but don't want to get started on that "rant" just now...

Still waiting for "Carol" to email me "Gene's" recipe for the very best product I can recall...and I'm certain that there will be garlic in it... which will add a lot...

Lifter


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Lifter! Actually I don't exactly know what rolled oats are. I haven't seen those in the supermarkets here. I just used instant Quaker oats. Are these very different? 

Also, I don't know what the type of cabbage I used was.  There are only two kinds of cabbages around here as far as I know.  The ordinary round one with the thick core, and the Chinese Cabbage which is rather oblong in shape and the leaves are just connected at the bottom end.

What I used was the round one.

An idea I'm thinking of for a twist in the taste of the cabbage rolls is diced roasted red bell peppers mixed with the ground meat. Will try that next time!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 6, 2004)

now my aunt's recipe is something like this, but she doesn't use tomato sauce... I dunno.. there is something different in it..but, it's soo good!


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2004)

I don’t about polish cabbage rolls or any other ones, but I tell you Ukrainian cabbage rolls are the only the real ones. 

 I hate giving out my cooking secrets, but that is what we are all doing here right, so there it is a tip, or actually three.    

1.	Buy a meat grinder if you haven’t got one by now. It will be indispensable in anybodies kitchen.
2.	Grind your own Pork for the cabbage rolls, if pork is unacceptable (I for one do not eat it) use beef, and this is where the third tip comes in.
3.	Do not use ground beef alone in almost any dishes. Mix with some other meat, i.e. ground chicken.

 Now, last but not list: do not mince the onion, but rather grind it with meat, portion of meat, portion of onion and so on. If you do that you will have a mixture, for the lack of a better word “Homogeneous”, blend, is blend a better word. Big mistake that people make is adding onion to meat it ends up being meat separate and onion separate, and maybe it’s okay for some, but believe me it is not the way cabbage rolls should be.
Now the cabbage itself, do not put it into microwave, boil it and do not discard the water, but rather use that water to cook the rolls in.
Now tomato souse, ketchup, sour cream those are things that are up to you to use it or not. But the main thing is to have solid base, and in this case it is properly prepared meat.


----------



## middie (Dec 15, 2004)

my family uses a very similar recipe to homecook's.
very yummy


----------



## Lifter (Dec 15, 2004)

CharlieD, those are fantastic tips!

Thank you VERY MUCH!!!

(And I totally agree on the "Ukrainian Food" thing!)

Lifter


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2004)

You are most welcome


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2004)

OK all, I am copying all of these recipes...and will try them out. But my question is to those of you who advocate the use of meat in them. In my family holupchi has always been one of the traditional "meatless" dishes at Christmas. Is this use of meat your own addition or is it a recipe that you have had passed on to you from somewhere else?

BTW Charlie...the onion with the meat in the grinder is a wonderful idea. One of those oh-so-simple things that make you slap your forehead and say "OF COURSE! Why didn't I think of that before???"


----------



## beerco (Dec 17, 2004)

*Ukrainain cabbage rolls*

Like Borsch, every Ukrainian Gramma has her own recipe for cabbage rolls, here's my gramma's-in-law:

(p.s. about half the butter may be removed without too much adverse effect on flavor)


Ingredients:


Medium cabbage
4 T. Oil
2 ½ c converted rice (Uncle Ben’s)
6 c water
17 T. butter (2 sticks+1T)
Onion finely chopped
1 ½ lbs. ground beef
3 cans tomato soup
1 can tomato sauce
½ can water
Garlic
Salt and pepper to taste
3-4 stalks celery


Cabbage:
Bring large pot of water to boil.  Cut out stem of cabbage and place cut-side down in boiling water for about 5 minutes.  Turn over cabbage and remove outer leaves from water when soft.  Continue until all leaves are removed.  When cool enough to touch remove tough spine on leaves for easier rolling.

Rice:
Bring 6 cups water and one T butter and some salt to boil.  Add rice, cover and cook for 18 minutes.  Remove from heat and allow to sit for 5 more minutes then pour out any extra water still in pot.  Place rice into large bowl for mixing.

Stuffing:
Sauté onions in 8 T butter and enough oil to cover until soft.  Pour over rice and mix.  Add uncooked ground beef and mix together.  Season with garlic, salt and pepper to taste.

Sauce:
Warm together tomato soup, tomato sauce, ½ can water, 8 T butter in saucepan.  Bring to almost boil.  Add garlic, salt, pepper and other seasonings to taste (bay leave, thyme, oregano, etc.)

Line bottom of roaster with chopped celery and cabbage pieces.  Place about two spoonfuls of stuffing in each cabbage leaf and roll.   Layer rolls in roaster making sure to leave room for sauce.  Pour sauce over rolls and cover with large cabbage leaves to prevent from burning.  Cover roaster with double aluminum foil.  Bake at 350 for 1-1 ½ hours.  For even softer cabbage turn off oven and leave for ½ -1 hour more.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Lugaru (Dec 18, 2004)

While I have no contact with the old world cabbage rolls are still one of my specialties with a recipy I got from a pretty antique "time life" cookbook (I bought a set of 50's cookbooks from an antique shop). 

Main difference between what I do and what you guys are doing is that I serve mine on a bed of washed sour kraut that has been sauteed with tomato paste and diced tomato. Give it a shot some time, it really adds a nice edge to it and the slight tartness makes the rolls even more addicting.


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 16, 2005)

Romanian stuffed cabbage is the meal we serve on Christmas and Easter, along with ham.  It's made with equal parts pork and rice, along with sauteed onion, salt and lots of pepper.  The cabbages are blanched and then rolled and layered with sauerkraut and tomato juice and simmered on top of the stove just to come up to a simmer, then into a slow oven for quite a long time.  Some people serve them with sour cream, and bread and butter.  They are absolutely delicious.

BC


----------



## Lifter (Jan 16, 2005)

Could someone who lnows how please PM this to "Alix" (presently in Mickey Mouse Land, Florida, on holidaze?)...

Am sure she would love to see this, and no point in leting her miss it!

Thanks so much for posting this, Blue Cat!

Quite right, there's no loss in using ground pork in lieu of ground beef, and a number of things that this would improve the concept!

Lifter


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 9, 2006)

Halupshus.....soften cabbage leaves in boiling water, take out as they soften. Slice along rib to make it thin.
Minced beef, mixed with rice.....half and half or more of meat, less of rice.
Place mound of mixture on spine end of leaf. roll up, starting to roll in sides to end.Put sliced cabbage on bottom of large pot. Start putting rolls, close together into pot. Continue until all rolls are in pot. Pour in tomato juice to cover, add lemon and sugar to taste....this is something you'll have to keep tasting and adjusting as it cooks...Add slices of onion on top of rolls. Let simmer for a good long time....always tastes better 1 or 2 days later.


----------



## Claire (Jan 15, 2006)

This is so funny.  My husband has been giving me grief for not making cabbage rolls for well over a year.  I guess I need to get my butt in gear.  The best story about cabbage rolls is that one year I used a new jar of paprika ... and believe it or not, it turned out hot.  I mean really hot.  As in burn-your-mouth.  And I love hot, this was truly, weirdly hot.  I guess it tells you what great friends I have.  Hubby and I looked at each other, and rolled our eyes after tasting the rolls.  We both loved it.  Our freinds (we were new in town), much to our delight, kept going back for more.  My MIL and mother, my older friends,would have killed me.  Cabbage rolls were never meant to be HOT.  These friends are older, people I wouldn't expect to love this kind of food.  We had a great time!!


----------



## Brianschef (Jan 15, 2006)

You can freeze the entire head of cabbage overnight, then peel away the leaves needed for rolling.  Thus eliminating the over boiling.  It will only freeze so deep every 24 hours so if you need more than 8-10 leaves, leave it in another 8-12 hours.


----------



## cats (Jan 15, 2006)

I just made a batch of stuffed cabbage on Fri. and wanted to pass along two things. First off, I always use Minute Rice straight from the box, rather than cooking rice first and adding to mixture. This saves time, an add'l pot/pan to mess with, and the rice always comes out perfectly. The next thing I want to add is that, before doing my usual filling mixture, I looked up cabbage rolls in my Fannie Farmer cookbook, just to see if she had any "news" for me in making this, and she says to add crushed rosemary to the meat mixture. I did add the rosemary, but just put the recommended amt. in with the sauce, uncrushed, and it cooked away to practically nothing. It added a wonderfully subtle flavor to the cabbage rolls and I'm going to try to remember doing this all the time. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Claire....indeed a funny story....and guess what....I forgot to say that I also add raisins to the sauce....and that the rolls taste very good with a dab of sour cream or tzaki (sp)....


----------



## Constance (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's my recipe...

CABBAGE ROLLS

Ingredients:
1/3 cup cooked rice
3/4 lb pork, uncooked
1/2 cup diced onion
1 tsp granulated garlic
1 tsp pepper
1 egg, beaten
1 4 lb. head caggage
1 large jar sauerkraut
2 cups tomato juice

Drop cabbage into boiling water and cook till outer leaves come off easily. Pull off 12 leaves and allow to cool.(Actually, I cut out the core, stick a big fork in, and hold it in the boiling water, pulling off the leaves as they soften.) Drain heart of cabbage and chop coarsly. Put half chopped cabbage and half of kraut in bottom of large pot. Mix together first 6 ingredients. Trim ribs from cabbage leaves. Put spoonful of meat mixture in each cabbage leaf. Fold over sides, then roll up and secure with toothpick. Arrange on top of chopped cabbage and kraut. Top with remaining chopped cabbage and kraut. Pour 2 cups tomato juice over top. Add water to within 2" of top of pan. Pour 2 tbl bacon grease over top and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Slowly bring to a boil and let simmer until done. Can also be put in the oven.

I have also tasted cabbage rolls made by an Italian lady who was married to a Polish man...she added her own little twist by using Italian sausage in the cabbage rolls, and instead of tomato juice, she used a marinara sauce with peppers, garlic and onions. Not authentic, but so delicious!


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my, I had forgotten about this thread. Thanks Constance. I have since been chatting with my Mom and I think we have been able to resurrect the recipe I want. I will get it gelled in my head and post mine soon.


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is my mom's Romanian Stuffed Cabbage recipe. It's just delicious.  We have stuffed cabbage and ham every Christmas and Easter.

Stuffed Cabbage

15 rolls 



Ingredients:

1 ¾ Lb. pork butt, coarse ground 
1 Med. onion, chopped
1 ¾ C. rice 
5 Slices bacon, crisp, crumbled
1 Lb. can sauerkraut, drained 
1 Qt. tomato juice 
1 Head cabbage, 3 Lb. 
1 ½ T. paprika
1 T. salt
2 t. black pepper

Directions:

Place cabbage head in a large pot of water. Heat until leaves become pliable. Peel off one leaf at a time, cut off thick outer vein and place leaves in tepid water. Saute onion in a little oil until golden. Add paprika. Mix together meat and rice. Add onions and bacon. Mixture should glisten. If not, add 1 T. oil. Use 1/3 c. measure of meat mixture per roll. Roll cabbages. In a large pot, place some of the small or torn leaves. Add a layer of rolls. Cover with some of the sauerkraut and a small amount of tomato juice. Layer rolls and sauerkraut without juice. Pour tomato juice over all. If top layer appears dry, add a little hot water. Cook on top of stove 15-20 minutes while heating oven to 325°. Pot should be covered. Transfer to oven. When juices begin to simmer, time for 1 hour. Reduce heat to 300°. Continue cooking for 1 hour. Make sure juices don’t boil. Reduce heat if necessary.


BC


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 15, 2006)

Thankyou for your Mom's recipe!


----------



## cipher (Jan 26, 2006)

I've used this recipe for several years.  The addition of​worcestershire sauce gives the filling a fuller flavor.
 
1 medium-sized head of cabbage
3 medium onions, chopped
2-3 tbsp butter 
1/2 lb each of ground pork AND medium hamburger​
2 cups long grain rice for one medium cabbage
1-19 oz can tomato juice
4 tsp salt
ground pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce 
 
- put head of cabbage in freezer for at least 48 hours.  Then thaw for 24 hours or less if you leave it on he counter.
- Fry onions in butter until they are transparent. Parboil the rice in a little water
(just to cover the rice) and bring to a low simmer. cook rice until water is absorbed. The rice will still be a little raw, but will complete cooking during baking.
- Add raw ground pork, beef, and fried onions. Mix well. Season with salt and
pepper to taste.  Add worcestershire sauce and mix well.
- Grease a roaster (or a covered casserole dish) with a little oil and cover the
bottom and sides of the roaster with the outer cabbage leaves. Roll filling in
an inner cabbage leaf to make a roll. Place rolls in roaster, fitting them snugly
together with the seam on the bottom to prevent unrolling. Rolls can be
placed in layers to fill the roaster. When the rolls are all in place, pour the​tomato juice on top.  It is not necessary to use a whole can of tomato juice; it may boil over in the oven.  Cover all of the cabbage rolls with left over cabbage leaves. Cover the roaster, then bake in the oven at 400° F for 30
minutes, then 350° for 1 to 1-1/2 hours.​


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 26, 2006)

It's nice to have so many different recipes to play with....thanks everyone!


----------



## Corinne (Jan 26, 2006)

I make my cabbage rolls with ham. I just mix up some ground ham (usually leftover), cooked white rice, minced onions, & shredded cheddar cheese for the filling.

I boil the head of cabbage & remove the leaves as they become pliable. Fill them with the ham/rice mixture, roll them up & place them in the baking dish.

The sauce I usually make is tomato sauce or tomato soup & sour cream - something like that!

Sprinkle more cheddar on the top. I LOVE cheese!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Jan 27, 2006)

Stuffed Cabbage

1 sm- med head cabbage
ground pork about 2 lbs
1/2 c raw rice
1 tea fennel seed
2 eggs
1 sm onion  chopped
salt
white pepper
garlic powder
2 large cans seasoned chopped Italian tomatoes

Remove core from cabbage. Remove as many leaves as possible. Soften leaves in boiling water.
I use Italian sausage ( mild).
Mix rest of ingredients except tomatoes. Cook a small bit of filling and adjust seasonings if pork is not seasoned enough. Add uncooked rice about 1/2cup. Place filling into cabbage fold over sides and roll up and place in large pot with seam down. Add tomatoes and water if needed. Cook on high for about 1 hour.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Jan 27, 2006)

*Stuffed Cabbage*

Stuffed Cabbage

1 sm- med head cabbage
ground pork about 2 lbs
1/2 c raw rice
1 tea fennel seed
2 eggs
1 sm onion  chopped
salt
white pepper
garlic powder
2 large cans seasoned chopped Italian tomatoes

Remove core from cabbage. Remove as many leaves as possible. Soften leaves in boiling water.
I use Italian sausage ( mild).
Mix rest of ingredients except tomatoes. Cook a small bit of filling and adjust seasonings if pork is not seasoned enough. Add uncooked rice about 1/2cup. Place filling into cabbage fold over sides and roll up and place in large pot with seam down. Add tomatoes and water if needed. Cook on high for about 1 hour.


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2006)

This is next week's project.  Now that I've tasted the ground venison that a friend of a friend gave me, I'm going to use it for part of the meat.  Hubby found the meatless idea rather novel.  Sounds like a great lent dish.  As with most things, I don't use a recipe per se, but one that has evolved -- Mom made them, but they were not part of her ethnic background, just something she picked up from other military wives.  Then my MIL taught me (Slovak/Slovene/Ukranian).  Then a friend who learned hers from a Russian relative and a Polish in-law.  The one touch I didn't see that the latter woman gave me is to put in a couple of cut up polish sausages (not in the meat/rice mixture in the rolls, but just popped into the pot to flavor the sauce).  The recipe has definitely evolved A LOT.  Since it is impossible to make a _little_ halupke (gwampke, etc), I'm debating my guest list as we speak.  I'll taste my paprika before I pour this time!!!


----------



## grommet (Jun 3, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Here is my mom's Romanian Stuffed Cabbage recipe. It's just delicious. We have stuffed cabbage and ham every Christmas and Easter.
> 
> Stuffed Cabbage
> 
> ...


 
woooo...l.m a cabbage roll freak...love um..this recipe l have to try...many thanks bluecat


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 3, 2006)

Here is a casserole dish that has all the goodness of cabbage rolls with the ease of just putting it together.

CABBAGE ROLL CASSEROLE
1-1 1/2 lb. ground beef or lamb
2 medium onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 14 oz can tomato sauce
1 can water
1/2 C uncooked rice
4 C cabbage, shredded
sour cream
Brown meeat, onions, and garlic. Drain.  Add tomato sauce, water and salt and pepper and bring to a boil.  Stir in rice and cover and simmer for 20 minutes.  Place 2/3 of the cabbage in a greased baking dish and cover with half the rice mixture.  Repeat layers.  Cover and bake in 350  oven for 1 hour.  Serve with sour cream.  Serves 4-6.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2006)

Bluecat, that is exactly the same recipe I have, except that your instructions are more explicit. I'm going to copy it for my files.
Folks, you gotta try cabbage rolls cooked with the kraut...They are so yummy! 

One question: do you use raw or cooked rice? 

Claire, putting a few sausages in the pot would have to be good...great idea!


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to say that since I last wrote on this subject, I made cabbage rolls this winter.  I brought a few of them up to a shut-in friend, and she loved what she called "the juice".  I brought her up more of it, and will put more sauce in my future endeavors in this department.  I chopped up the cabbage rolls that fell apart (happens to the best of us), put it in the sauce.  Made a great soup that she truly enjoyed.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2006)

Mmmm, me too. I love the juice and all the chopped cabbage and sauerkraut that is layered between the cabbage rolls. It's slurpalicious!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2006)

To answer the Rice question. It really depends on kind of rice you use. How long it takes to cook it. I use long grain parboiled rice by rice land. It takes about 20 minutes to cook in water, but in cabage roll i like to precook it some what maybe like 10-12 minutes.


----------

